# Masculine and feminine functions...



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

First of all, do not take this post personally, it says nothing about your gender identity, and I do not mean to offend any who deviate from the norm. To every rule there are exceptions and there is nothing wrong with that.

But here goes. I have another idea which is based on duality of the poles or the sexes (I firmly believe males and females are opposite expressions of the same coin/species, I do not believe in the modern popular trendy idea that all our gender expressions are all cultural, because I believe in biology, I believe in nature as well as environment, not just environment (socio-cultural). And I believe alot of our gender expressions are simple extentions of these biological predispositions, such as protector/provider vs nurturer archetype. Culture only determines how they are expressed. But you will find every culture across the globe, even secluded tribes, functions according to these archetypes. What I'm trying to say is, strip away the culture to blanco, and you do not get genderless culture, new gender expressions will simply emerge from the ashes, and a new culture will be born...)

So as it's clear our bodies are structured kind of oppositely (big hips, small waist, vs small hips, big waist, hole in vs hole out, strong legs vs strong arms, index fingure vs ring fingure, you get the picture...), I figured the same must hold true for our minds. And indeed, neurology has shown pretty big differences to how our brains are wired. And this makes sense, because why would hormones produced by different DNA only affect all organs but leave the brain organ out? Yeah, that would be pretty weird. So let's skip ahead with all these bullcrap and let's just go straight to the MBTI point from here. 

So if there is such a thing as male and female brains then naturally, if MBTI holds any merit, then some of the functions must be aligned more with the head or masculine side of the coin while the other ones with the tails or feminine side of the coin.

So firstly we are going to look at the evidence, because we don't want to start off wrongly do we? So based on the statistics (you can google yourself, lazy), we see that if we roll a dice and a new girl is born, she has the most chance of becoming an SFJ. What does FJ mean? It means Fe. So Fe is mostly a feminine function, which means then that Te mostly a masculine function, which also aligns with the statistics, since a new boy has the most chance of becoming a STJ. (This leaves Fi as slightly masculine and Ti as slightly feminine, because Fi is coupled with Te and Ti with Fe). 

So now we have T and F, and we just have to determine a more difficult task of figuring out S and N, since it doesn't seem to be shown in the statistics. However, if we instead look away from the population data (Percent of MBTI type male vs female) to "Percent of males/females for each MBTI type" a new picture emerges. Here we see that (S)FJ's again are the winner for women, but for men now it is (S)TP's instead of TJ's. So for guys this is conflicting data but it remains consistent for girls. This means it cannot be Si against Ni because most women aswell as most men are Si types. As such, we again have to look to the extraverted functions, and therefore conclude that for N/S Se is the archetypically masculine function, which means that Ne is then the feminine function. This makes sense, because Se is most useful for fighting and sports and whatnot, both predominantly male interest (aka a function essential for the protector archetype). And hence, the reason why men typically have better spatial awareness and hand-eye coordination. And Ne then explains the so-called infamous women's intuition and higher creative ability. (So this leaves Ni as slightly more masculine and Si as slightly more feminine because Ni is coupled with Se and Si with Ne.) So because most people are J (Si) types and not P types, it explains why the orientation of N/S was so difficult to determine in the original population data.

I'm good, ain't I? 

What to do with this information? Absolutely nothing!


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

Now here comes the kicker, prepare yourself :laughing:h::


Based on the above it seems the most naturally feminine types are Fe-Ne-Si-Ti users:

SFJ (the nurse/healer)








AND its opposite

NTP!!!!! (the sweet but psycho girl)






And the most naturally masculine types are Te-Se-Ni-Fi users:

NTJ (the mastermind supervillain)








AND its opposite

SFP!!!!! (the kind hearted warrior)


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Masculine:

Ne
Se
Te
Ti

Feminine:

Fe
Fi
Ni
Si

ENFJ (Fe Ni Se Ti)
ENFP (Ne Fi Te Si)
ENTJ (Te Ni Se Fi)
ENTP (Ne Ti Fe Si)
ESFJ (Fe Si Ne Ti)
ESFP (Se Fi Te Ni)
ESTJ (Te Si Ne Fi)
ESTP (Se Ti Fe Ni)
INFJ (Ni Fe Ti Se)
INFP (Fi Ne Si Te)
INTJ (Ni Te Fi Se)
INTP (Ti Ne Si Fe)
ISFJ (Si Fe Ti Ne)
ISFP (Fi Se Ni Te)
ISTJ (Si Te Fi Ne)
ISTP (Ti Se Ni Fe)

If the masculine functions have a +1 value in terms of masculinity, and the feminine functions have a -1, then...

(taking into account the top 2 functions only)

NFJ = -2
NFP = 0
NTJ = 0
NTP = +2
SFJ = -2
SFP = 0
STJ = 0
STP = +2

So masculine: ENTP, ESTP, INTP, ISTP
Neutral: ENFP, ENTJ, ESFP, ESTJ, INFP, INTJ, ISFP, ISTJ
Feminine: ENFJ, ESFJ, INFJ, ISFJ


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

@Ecchi

I disagree Fi is feminine. The outward expression of feelings is typically considered feminine while keeping them for yourself and dealing with them inwardly is typically considered masculine. Not everyone's a thinker, but just because someone's not a thinker does not mean they are automatically engaging in feminine proces. Ever heard of the warrior's heart? Well, that's Fi. Most heroic figures on the media, they're all Fi users. Hero vs bad guy is typically caring Fi vs detached Te gone wrong. Fi means justice. It means I fight for something bigger than myself.

The same can be said for Ti. Since Ti girls tend to keep their "I know it better" logical thoughts for themselves and show more outwardly Fe, they are typically mistaken for feelers. The dominance we typically associate with T comes from Te. Ti is not dominant. Many bold/obnoxious people you may think are ESTP's, are actually ESTJ's. ESTP's, they use Fe. They are unlikely to hurt your feelings through words. Se + Fe definately has a feminine aspect. I think often times ESTP's are mistaken for ESFP's.

So what I'm trying to say: for J types it's pretty straightforward, if it looks like an F, it's probably an F. Same for T. But for P types, it's hard to determine, since the J function is introverted, and it's especially hard when the tertiary is also a J function.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Masculine functions = focus on things
Feminine functions = focus on people




Masculine Se: Wants to touch, test and try everything around it, push boundaries, not afraid of danger
Feminine Se: Wants to engage with everyone around it, take social risks

Masculine Si: Forms principles and systems that it lives by and enforces into others
Feminine Si: Loves to reminisce about good experiences

Masculine Ni: Looks for underlying principles behind systems and things
Feminine Ni: Looks for potential in others

Masculine Ne: Looks for patterns and connection behind systems and things
Feminine Ne: Speculates on people's hidden motivations and thoughts

Masculine Ti: Dissects the inner workings of things and and systems
Feminine Ti: Dissects people's behaviors and thought process

Masculine Te: Enforces order and control on others for efficiency
Feminine Te: Tries to find common logical principles we can all agree on so things run smoother

Masculine Fi: Decides for itself what it likes and dislikes then rebels and rejects anything or anyone that does not conform with it
Feminine Fi: Evaluates its own emotional state, prioritizes values and understand others' moral principles

Masculine Fe: Pushes for open, straight-forward communication and may enjoy provoking others to get a reaction out of them
Feminine Fe: Constantly looks out for group harmony, in tunes with others' feelings, sometimes at the expense of what it personally wants.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Zidane said:


> @Ecchi
> 
> _-a lot of stuff-_


We have different views on what is masculine and what is feminine.

Of course, I think my interpretations for everything MBTI-related are correct.


----------

